# Getting started with Mozart Symphonies



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I've listened to some Mozart symphonies before (perhaps half-heartedly), but never really got into them so much. They seemed too 'light' at a time.

I was able to listen to splendid rendition of the 31st/Paris and 36th/Linz symphonies at a concert today, and I think hearing it live (and being able to better appreciate the interplay between the various orchestra sections, especially the strings) made all the difference. 

Now, Mozart wrote a lot of symphonies. Should I go for the later/more 'mature' ones first, or get a complete cycle (I've been eyeing the Bohm or Pinnock cycles) and listen to them chronologically? Are there any specific recordings you would recommend for particular symphonies? I'm just really not sure where to start. Though, at this point, perhaps some recommendations for the 31st and 36th would be a good start.

Cheers!

EDIT: (whoops, this was meant for the orchestral music section)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

If you are looking for a complete survey of his sixty plus symphonies, I would recommend The Academy of Ancient Music's pioneering set on period instruments. Christopher Hogwood and Jaap Schroder directing.

Most listeners (including me) would have first heard Mozart's late symphonies because they are just simply very popular. Of course, such experiences may encourage the listener to want to explore more and it seems that's the stage where you are at. Enjoy!


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The three last one, no. 41, no. 40 and no. 39 were some of the greatest symphonic creations.. Start with the most popular (no. 40), and his greatest (no. 41, Jupiter).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would highly recommend these two acclaimed sets:



















For Mozart's masterful final two symphonies I would also recommend this enlightening disc:










These sets collect what are Mozart's essential symphonic works. I say this as someone who... unlike many who are most enamored of Romanticism... truly loves Mozart. My exploration of classical music began with the Baroque (Bach, Handel, and Vivaldi) and moved into classicism (Mozart, Haydn, early Beethoven) before moving into later music. having said this much, I would not recommend the whole of Mozart's symphonies (although the whole of piano concertos are another thing altogether) any more than I would recommend the whole of Haydn's or even Shostakovitch's symphonies... except for the true aficionado.

The whole of Bach's cantatas on the other hand...:lol:


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't see much point in listening to them all unless you're a Mozart fanatic. Most of them are not that highly regarded. 38, 39, 40 and 41 are the really important ones.

I think period instruments work well in Mozart's symphonies, but I would suggest listening to them on modern instruments as well, for educational reasons.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I would highly recommend these two acclaimed sets:


Are these two vastly different from Mackerras' complete cycle with the Prague Chamber Orchestra? I'm asking because the full cycle seems to be roughly the same price as those two sets.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Llyranor said:


> Are these two vastly different from Mackerras' complete cycle with the Prague Chamber Orchestra? I'm asking because the full cycle seems to be roughly the same price as those two sets.


The complete set with the Prague Chamber Orchestra was recorded between 1986 and 1990 and it is a fantastic cycle with beautiful digital Telarc sound.

The two CDs with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra were recorded in the last two years and were among Mackerras' last recordings before his death. They won all kinds of awards and are equally amazing. You can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Having checked out on some of the options and listening to some samples, I've opted to purchased the 2-sets of the late symphonies by Mackerras with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Sounds like the recording quality for them is really top-notch, and that counts for a lot for me. Kind of wish I had a SACD player, though!


----------



## Barking Spiderz (Feb 1, 2011)

I've tried quite a few recordings up to #32 including Marriner /ASMF, Pinnock /English Concert. They're OK enough but I now know why it's those from #35 onwards that get mostly done. Bohm/BPO for me though.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Llyranor said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Having checked out on some of the options and listening to some samples, I've opted to purchased the 2-sets of the late symphonies by Mackerras with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Sounds like the recording quality for them is really top-notch, and that counts for a lot for me. Kind of wish I had a SACD player, though!


You wont be disappointed. They are about as good as it gets.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

The Pinnock box set pretty much lives up to the hype in my view. Wonderful renditions of the last four symphonies and perfect tempi. My only criticism would be the omission of the alternate slow movement of the Paris symphony (arguably better than the original).

My favourite recording of Symphony no. 31 is by the Freiburger Barockorchester conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz. It is featured on an album with the Flute and Harp Concerto. It is performed with the said alternate movement.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

I strongly recommend this set:










http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=mozart+mackerras&x=0&y=0

Ridiculously good sound quality (hey, it's Telarc, no surprise there) and a very, very lively interpretation, none of that heavy-handed romantic stuff played by a huge modern orchestra.


----------

